# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  Rest in peace, John McGann

## Scott Tichenor

I've now received three reports from different people that John McGann passed away today. Someone tell me this isn't true or confirm, please. Was PM'd to me by one of our members and is also posted and discussed on the Gear Page forum. Just yesterday I received an email from him mentioning a very serious medical problem he was on the mend from and was discussing a future project and looking for some support and ideas. I answered last night and thought it odd I'd not heard back from him.

A great teacher, musician, father, husband, and friend to many. So sad...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Also, this posted on Twitter by the great singer Aoife O'Donovan.

----------


## Mike Bunting

What a shock! He will be missed by so many.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

It's all over Twitter now. And everywhere else I'm afraid.

----------


## Steve-o

Shocking indeed.  Say it isn't so... this is very sad news.

----------


## greg_tsam

What a shock.  Such a valued member and great musician.  He was always so open to discuss and share whether here, emails or any where else he was.  So sorry to hear this.  Condolences to the family.

----------


## Ed Goist

Several folks who knew John McGann have now posted to Twitter about John's passing.
This is very sad.
My deepest condolences to John's family and friends. My thoughts are with them.

----------


## mandopete

I am in absolute shock at this news - this is horrible!

Was this due to an accident of some sort?

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

I'm absolutely stunned.  Shedding a tear here, really wish that I could have met this man.  So glad to have his posts on this forum.  RIP John.

----------


## sgarrity

What a tragic loss for the acoustic music world.  I never met John but I had numerous interactions with him over the years and he was always so open with his knowledge and experience.  I hope he has found peace on the other side.

----------


## Rob Fowler

This is so sad. Condolences to his family and all of the friends and musicians that I'm sure he had immeasurable positive impact upon.

----------


## DSDarr

Oh my... I can hardly believe this either. John has absolutely been a terrific inspiration to me over the years and was always kind enough to respond in detail via private email to my questions. Really terrible news....

-David

----------


## joebrent

A great man, who happened to be a great mandolinist. I'm shocked... devastating news. There are no words for how great a loss to the musical community as a whole this is. Please keep posting with updates.

----------


## M.Marmot

What sorry news. 

I can honestly say that i am shocked and saddened. 

I only knew Mr. McGann from his contributions here, but, i always found his input to be informed, witty, and very generous. If the posts did not give the game away then the various videos of his playing could only serve to convince that this was a man passionate about his music and a great ambassador for the mandolin as a serious instrument.

My condolences to his family and friends.

----------


## Elliot Luber

So talented, so knowledgeable, so giving, so sad.

----------


## Markus

Very sad news. My thoughts are with his family and close friends at this time.

His posts helped me, and his books/videos have gotten great use. I only wish I could have thanked him in person as his patient, kind way I also found instructive.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

RIP Professor.

----------


## Jim Broyles

I wish I had met John McGann. RIP, Professor.

----------


## Jared Heddinger

So very sad to hear this. Rest in Peace. He will be greatly missed, a true Professor of mandolin.

----------


## Ed Goist

Obituary article in _Bluegrass Today_.

----------


## Randi Gormley

Shocking news. I saw him play -- brilliant musician, great guy. My condolences to his immediate and extended family.

----------


## jim simpson

So sad to hear of John's passing. I felt like I got to know him by his presence here. I enjoyed learing of his friendship with the late John Zeidler, who I got to know while living in Philadelphia. He will be missed.

----------


## Marty Henrickson

I am shocked to hear this news.  My condolences and prayers for strength and peace go out for his family and friends.

----------


## michaell

Very sorry to hear this; he was an inspiration to many musicians, including me.

----------


## Charlieshafer

Really bad news, a real leading light locally on the Boston scene for young musicians, and and influence everywhere. R.I.P.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I am just in shock about this. I was just watching one of his recitals with his students at Berkless last week, and was admiring how many young talented players whose lives have changed because of him.  I've never known John but have tremendous respect and appreciate for him as a musician, teacher and a person.  His greatness lives on only in his music, but also in the lives of all those fortunate to have learned and played with him.  I can't even begin to say what a tremendous loss it is to all of us.  My heart and thoughts go out to his family.

----------


## journeybear

Shocking, shockingly sad news. He was a fine, favorite contributor to discussions here. In his posts he brought to bear the results of decades of knowledge, experience, learning, and insight, and almost always offered valuable information in well-composed and understandable form. No dry academic, he often colored his observations with humor as well. It was an honor to have him respond to some of my posts. When I referred to him as "Professor," it was to show respect; from what I know he had earned this long before our paths crossed, and he continued to deserve it. He must have been quite a person, and I wish I could have met him personally. He surely left his mark on the world, and his legacy is in the people whose lives he had touched. I send my deepest condolences to his family, friends, colleagues, and students. He will be missed by many for many years to come.

----------


## mandopete

I first heard him play when my wife bought me one of my first bluegrass recordings called "More Songs of Love & Murder" by the Beacon Hillbilles. I used to listen to it the car on a CD player as the car itself did not have one.  I remember once driving between Seattle and Portland and it was the only thing I listened to the entire ride.

Years later when I found out he was a fellow Berklee alum I exchanged emails (through the Cafe) and we talked about a mutual love of progressive rock.  He even burned me a copy of a CD called "UK" as it was out of print.

And then there are the numerous contributions here on the Cafe.  Too many to mention really.  This video really captured his spirit of adventure when it came to playing music on this instument called mandolin (it's an octave mando).

----------


## JEStanek

I'm also shocked and saddened by the news. My most sincere condolences to his friends and family. He made quite a mark on this world musically, as a teacher, and a friend to so many of us. 

Jamie

----------


## David Horovitz

Very shocking. I always read his frequent posts with great interest and was amazed by his knowledge and willingness (and patience) to share with anyone who would listen.

----------


## Mandobar

I cannot believe this.  It's just unfathomable.

----------


## clem

John was SO special and talented.  I PM'ed Scott as soon as I heard...and I still can't wrap my head around it.  Let's all play something beautiful and send strength and good tidings to his family.  R.I.P.  John...

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Oh no. This is horrible news.

----------


## Phil Goodson

Still can't believe this.  I never met John, but felt like a friend and disciple just from reading all his comments on the forum and from knowing some folks who DID know him personally.  I'll miss him.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Rest In Peace, John.  Thanks for the music...

----------


## John McCoy

Devastated.

I'm sure we're all better for having "known" him, even if--as in my case--merely from his postings here.

He made people happy, and he made people's lives better (and will continue to do so through his recordings and publications); nothing that can be done in this world requires less justification than that.

Condolences to his family and friends, all who knew him, all who were touched by him.

May he rest in peace.

From a headstone in Ireland:  "'Death leaves a heartache no one can heal, love leaves a memory no one can steal."

==  John  ==

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I can't believe it...this is terrible. I knew him mostly from the MCafe until I finally met him in person when he taught at Django in June. So sad.

Larry

----------


## Pete Martin

Terrible news, I am very sad.  A great guy!

----------


## Galileo

Very sad news. My deepest condolonces to his family and friends. I always enjoyed his thoughtful posts.

RIP Mr. McGann

Robert

----------


## Sandy Beckler

I always enjoyed John's thoughtful and knowledgeable posts...what sad news.  My condolences to his family and friends.

Sandy

----------


## D C Blood

Very sorry to hear this.  He was a valuable member of our Mandolin Cafe community...

----------


## re simmers

John McGann was one of those gifted teachers who could explain the very complex to anyone, even me.     Very, very few could do it that well.     I saved and printed his interviews, tips and other writings.    The man was a genius.    I never met him nor had any conversation with him, but I learned a lot.

All are familiar with it, but I'll post this link to some excellent instruction: http://www.johnmcgann.com/techtips.html 

Bob

----------


## Don Grieser

Say it ain't so. What a vibrant and generous person. A huge loss to all of us.

----------


## JeffD

This is horrible.

----------


## Steve L

I was lucky enough to have a couple of private lessons with him.  A more open, friendly, supportive and knowledgeable teacher is hard to imagine.  A terrible loss.

----------


## Barefoot Bud

A very admirable man and musician. What a shock. I only knew of him via the cafe but it doesn't feel like it.

----------


## re simmers

I don't know how to post the picture, but here's a link to John McGann's Monroe medley.....exceptional.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3W_2Ym8ij4Y 

Bob

----------


## Pete Hicks

This is very sad news.

----------


## Don Grieser

Scott, if there's anything we can do as a community in John's memory, for his family, anything at all, let us know.

----------


## Loretta Callahan

Oh my.  He will be missed.  It's been quite a week of loss for the music community.  I'll keep him and his loved ones in my prayers.

----------


## Mandomusic

My sincere condolences to John's family, friends, and students. My prayers are with them.

----------


## Susan H.

Wow! What a loss. Rest in peace John.  You will be missed.

----------


## Dan Hoover

so sorry to hear this..sincere condolences...

----------


## TonyP

oh no, this is just devastating to me. John was such a great guy. We were in Boston last year and I so wanted to look him up. Never in a million years did I think of him passing. I'm stunned. 

My condolences to his family, John was one of the true great ones.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

Larry

----------


## MANNDOLINS

Way to young to be gone...he will be missed.
Rest in peace

----------


## John McCoy

Here's just a thought:  The next time you pick up your mandolin (or whatever you play), start out by playing a couple of songs for Prof. McGann.  I'm thinking _The Vacant Chair_ and _Going Home_, but everybody should make their own decision.  What if everyone does that?

----------


## Laird

A sad day, indeed.  Knowing that he was engaged in these conversations always felt like an honor.  I'll miss his presence.

----------


## Toast

John was an amazing musician, person and father.  He will be missed by all whose lives have been touched by his kindness and his music.

Peter

----------


## mclaugh

Wow, what a shock. I knew John in the early 80s when we played in different lunatic fringe New England bluegrass bands together. I always enjoyed his playing and more recently his contributions to the Cafe. Very sad news.

-Tom

----------


## ColdBeerGoCubs

Never met the man, but I really wish I could thank him for his helpful nature and the generous amount of knowledge he blessed this forum with. 

Thanks John, RIP.

----------


## nickster60

A sad day he was a great guy and had a vast knowledge of music.

----------


## dave

Another great loss to the music, RIP John McGann, A wonderful musician and a true gentleman.

----------


## Eric Hanson

How shocking and terribly sad. I feel the loss due to never having met him; knowing that he was such an inspiration to so many.
 May his rest be peaceful.

----------


## lukmanohnz

This is indeed unexpected and mournful news.  My condolences to John's family and loved ones.  He was such a wonderful member of the mandolin community, and his contributions as a musician and an instructor are sure to be sorely missed.  Rest in peace, John - and thank you so much for all you shared with us.

----------


## Brad Weiss

WHAT! I never met John, but corresponded with him a bit about mandolin related things. He was a generous teacher, and woud have been a great colleague. My condolences to all at Berkleee.

----------


## allenhopkins

One of the most valuable contributors to this forum.  He will be sorely missed.

----------


## Cary Fagan

Very, very sad news.

----------


## Gates Richards

A tremendous loss.  My condolences to all who had the pleasure and honor of knowing him.

----------


## thistle3585

Wow. Not quite sure what to say other than a very sad moment.  He and I had talked on several occasions but never met.  I always enjoyed his insight on numerous threads.  Truly a sad day.

----------


## thistle3585

Sorry, duplicate post.

----------


## Miked

My condolences and prayers go out to John's family and friends.  Very sad is an understatement.

----------


## journeybear

> Scott, if there's anything we can do as a community in John's memory, for his family, anything at all, let us know.


I'll echo this sentiment wholeheartedly.

Here you go, Bob.

----------


## Mike Romkey

How sad. There are no words. A complete shock.

----------


## August Watters

John was a visionary musician and music educator. This is terrible news for the mandolin community.

I knew John a long time - so long he played in two of my student recitals way back when. He finished studying at Berklee just as I entered, but our paths have paralleled for many years. My condolences to all who knew and loved him.

----------


## mrmando

Absolutely shocking. John was gracious and open and would talk to anybody who approached him. Even me. I thought of him last weekend when I heard Rust Farm on the radio. I was not prepared to imagine the mandolin world without John. I certainly didn't know him apart from a couple of email exchanges, but I'll miss him tremendously.

----------


## Jim Garber

So very sad... I didn't know him personally but he was a wise and solid influence throughout these forums. Condolences to his family.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

What terrible, sad news!  And what a loss for the music community.  I only knew him here through the cafe, but I've got many of his youtube videos bookmarked... and was even inspired to transcribe one.  RIP, John.

----------


## Lee Callicutt

Maestro . . .

----------


## Lawrence Smart

shocking to say the least.  My dealings with John were more than positive and I'll always remember my first conversation with him when he called saying he had  dreamed of the fan fret 10 string mando and he ended up with the 2nd one I made.  What an inspired musician and teacher.  He's made a huge impact and has really created a sensation with the Berklee Acoustic Roots program.  Blessings to his family and loved ones.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

So, so sad.

----------


## Rosemary Philips

I never met him but I feel like he was a teacher to me--I learned so much from his posts here. He just seemed like a wonderful man. I am honestly tearful about this. My thoughts go out to his friends and family.

----------


## Bill Baldridge

We have lost a generous teacher.  R.I.P., John.

----------


## Bill Clements

I'm still relatively new to the mandolin, and just recently purchased Professor McGann's DVD, "Sound Fundementals" for Mandolin.  I found this DVD very helpful, his expertise and clear presentation of technique impressive,  and can only imagine what a wonderful teacher he must have been to his students.
My condolences to his family and friends.

----------


## danbui

I've had the privilege to have studied w/ John for the last 2 years at Berklee.  We all knew that John was going through health issues for the last couple of weeks, but no one could have imagined this terrible news today.

John was one of the most amazing and knowledgable musicians I have ever known.  My private lessons with him were some of the deepest musical revelations I've had at a school where everyone is thinking about music all the time.  He would amaze me by showing me a concept that he had transcribed from Cannonball Adderley, Wes Montgomery, Eric Dolphy, or Bill Evans that he had transcribed years ago, always from memory!  His knowledge of Django was vast, as was his knowledge of traditional Irish music, and bluegrass.  We even had discussions about Stravinsky, Debussy, Ravel, and Anton Webern (who he especially liked!)

But more than anything John was an absolutely beautiful and caring human being, a teacher in every sense of the word.  He always had a smile on his face, would stop and talk to you if he saw you on the street, and was always quick with a joke.  I know I'm not the only student who realizes that the void left by John's passing at Berklee can never be filled.

Goodbye John.  We'll miss you.

----------


## mandocrucian



----------


## Charles Johnson

Rest in Peace, John. The mandolin community has lost another great one.  My condolences and prayers for peace and strength go out for his family and friends.

----------


## Joe Mendel

I am at a loss for what to say. I never knew John except here, we shared a little banter once in a while, and through his videos. What a loss for his family, and to all of us here as well. It shows that we really do touch each other's lives, even through the internet.

My condolences, May John Rest In Peace.

----------


## JeffD

Its just horrible.

----------


## Dave Weiss

Precious few will leave an impact when they are gone. Professor McGann is one of those few that will live with us long after his natural life is gone. Through his works, he'll keep teaching us. I did not know him personally, but feel like I've lost a close friend.

----------


## pglasse

Oh this is sad news! I just made it home from a gig and logged on ... to see this....

I never met John in person. We have a ton of mutual friends. We'd corresponded a bit through the years. We'd certainly weighed in on a bunch of the same Mandolin Cafe Forum threads -- though John was always better about posting more -- offering advice. I have a lot of respect for John as a knowledgable, thoughtful musician and educator. 

The truth about his forum postings and musical advice is that I ALWAYS agreed with John. Not some of the time. ALWAYS. Just this week I told a student that if he ever saw a Cafe thread I hadn't weighed in on just check out whatever John McGann posts; it would be what I wish I had said. 

He'd left me an open invitation to drop by Berklee at some point, to talk and pick and share notes. I was looking forward to doing that with him and am quite saddened that know I missed my chance to get to know him better.

My heart goes out to his family and loved ones.

----------


## Avi Ziv

Terrible news. I respected him a lot and was hoping to meet him in person and take some lessons too, but this will have to wait... Very sad indeed!

Rest in peace, John

----------


## Ed Rosney

I found this quote from John on his Berklee College of Music faculty profile:

"I truly enjoy exposing students to great music they haven't yet discovered. Opening new doors for people is one of the joys of teaching."

On a sad day such as today, it's comforting to remember how many people John touched in a positive, enduring way.

----------


## Dan Margolis

My condolences to his family and friends.

----------


## Mike Scott

There is nothing I can add that hasn't been said.  He was helpful to me in answering several questions I have asked through the years.  That is a rare trait in this world.  I am sure he will be as helpful in the new world he has entered, although he will be sorely missed in this one.  My thoughts are with his family.

----------


## delsbrother

So sorry to hear this.

Thank you, John.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Profound sadness when such a bright light, still with a young family, goes out so long before his time.   We had another great acoustic musican pass within the last week but he had lived a long life so it was "understandable".  That is not at all the case here.  All the best to his family and close friends.

----------


## Pete Braccio

Very, very sad news. My condolences to his family.

Pete

----------


## journeybear

Anyone interested in learning more about John McGann need look no further than this excellent in-depth interview conducted by Ted Eschliman last year. It's going to take me a while to get through it all, but skimming through it I was a bit surprised to see how few instruments he had, and how new they are. His oldest mandolin is fifteen years old. And no Gibsons or such - all small volume builders. Perhaps because they were custom built to his exacting specifications? Nice to see we agreed about pick thickness.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I was both shocked & immensly saddened to read this news today,
                                                                                         R.I.P. John McGann

----------


## ukmando

I never met him, but he responded to several of my posts very generously with invaluable help on my quest to master the mandolin. No words can really do justice to one who was obviously a huge talent and had a positive influence on everyone who crossed his path. My thoughts are with his family and closest friends.

----------


## Richard Singleton

I am very sad to check in just now and see this news...My prayers for his family and friends as well.

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

52 is WAY too young regardless of the cause!   Incredible talent!

----------


## SincereCorgi

Way too young indeed, poor guy. Still, a life well spent messing around on stringed instruments and making a lot of other people's lives more meaningful.

----------


## lubomir

Rest in peace my dear friend.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

May he rest in peace.

----------


## Bertram Henze

A giant has fallen. He cannot be replaced, not for his counsel, not as a role model. 
The best we can do to honor his contribution is use it. We all will have to get twice as good at both playing and posting style to make for this loss.

----------


## Beanzy

Very sad news. Such a generous man with his talent time and encouragement.
Because of that there's a little bit of him lives on in so many people's music.
Thinking of all those of you who were close to him; be strong and play on for him.

----------


## AlanN

R.I.P., John. You will be missed by all.

Always generous and helpful with his musician advice, across the board. It actually was more like life advice. I took advantage of his transcription services on more than one occasion, the first time in 1988. I will cherish those hand-written pages all the more. Prayers to his loved ones.

----------


## Will Patton

This is just awful, shocking and sad news. I've never met a more generous musician and educator. In his hands music theory became less like rocket science and more like . . . grace.  There's a huge hole in the acoustic music world right now.

----------


## Alan Epstein

Very sad news. May his spirit live on in all of us.

----------


## Mark Robertson-Tessi

So very sad.  We've lost a great and deeply talented man.  Though I never met him, I am thankful for the legacy he has left through his students, recordings, and the internet.  

MRT

----------


## Big Joe

I am saddened by this news.  You will be missed John!

----------


## Gerry Hastie

This is so sad.  John will be deeply missed. I only know of him through this forum and easily recall his wisdom.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and those close and dear.

A painful reminder that life is not a rehearsal: play every note like it's your last.

----------


## Aaron Woods

Contagious passion for learning

I didn't know him
But it feels like I did

A new day, a fresh appreciation for teachers

----------


## David Surette

What a shock; such sad news. John was a great guy, and an amazing musician. Our paths crossed a number of times over the years. In the mid-80s I made the pilgrimage from NH down to Boston to take just a couple of lessons with John, to try to decipher the mysteries of Irish-style triplets. He of course also tried to convert me to a thicker pick, which took about 10 years to sink in. We would run into each other occasionally on the music scene, but in the mid-90s John and I lived next door to each other for a year or so in Eliot ME. This was where I first realized the depth of his musical knowledge, especially regarding rock music (unstumpable with the Beatles or Yes, I would guess). We jammed together on several occasions, and he was the first instructor I hired for our March Mandolin Festival. I am honored to say that he graced our festival three times with his amazing muscianship, endless knowledge, and great sense of both humor and generosity.  The list of great musicians he collaborated with is a testament to his versatility and virtuosity, and his ability to teach has left a deep mark on the New England roots music world, especially through his work at Berklee. Rest easy, friend; you will be missed. My deepest sympathy to your family.

----------


## Jim

RIP John

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Your browser does not support the audio element.

----------


## mandolino maximus

One of those rare instances when you can't add much to the discussion, but it would feel ungrateful and cloddish not to add your name to the list.  Lots to be grateful for and emulate - starting with the attitude.  That's the way you do it.  

(Choice of head cover optional.)

----------


## Steve-o

> I've had the privilege to have studied w/ John for the last 2 years at Berklee.  We all knew that John was going through health issues for the last couple of weeks, but no one could have imagined this terrible news today.
> 
> John was one of the most amazing and knowledgable musicians I have ever known.  My private lessons with him were some of the deepest musical revelations I've had at a school where everyone is thinking about music all the time.  He would amaze me by showing me a concept that he had transcribed from Cannonball Adderley, Wes Montgomery, Eric Dolphy, or Bill Evans that he had transcribed years ago, always from memory!  His knowledge of Django was vast, as was his knowledge of traditional Irish music, and bluegrass.  We even had discussions about Stravinsky, Debussy, Ravel, and Anton Webern (who he especially liked!)
> 
> But more than anything John was an absolutely beautiful and caring human being, a teacher in every sense of the word.  He always had a smile on his face, would stop and talk to you if he saw you on the street, and was always quick with a joke.  I know I'm not the only student who realizes that the void left by John's passing at Berklee can never be filled.
> 
> Goodbye John.  We'll miss you.


What a beautiful reflection and tribute to John.  I hope more of his students post.  My deepest sympathies to John's family and friends.  He will be greatly missed.

----------


## CelticDude

I had the good fortune to meet John back in 1989, at the Celtic Week of Ashokan Music & Dance camp.  I was playing octave mandolin at the time, and John's mandolin workshop was wonderful.  Among other things he showed me his backup techniques and ideas for Irish music.  He was also just a nice guy, and shared my somewhat dry sense of humour.  I then discovered his Upslide CD, with a killer version of my all-time favourite reel, Bear Isle.  I've also followed and enjoyed his posts here on the Cafe

I'm not sure why, but this news saddens me far out of proportion to how much I really knew him.  My condolences to his family, friends, and students.

----------


## ald

I am so sorry to hear the news. Thanks for being such a good friend to us all.

----------


## jim_n_virginia

Wow I just read this ... very sad to hear this. John was a very nice person and very quick to offer any help. I only knew him from off of here but I feel like I lost a friend.

RIP John McGann

----------


## Joe Parker

Rest in peace,John,sincere condolences to your family and friends in their time of need.

----------


## Nick Blair

Joined here to put my tuppence worth in -

Very sad to hear. Sometimes people die who you have no obvious link to and have no reason to interact with apart from at a moment in life. They are not friends nor even acquaintances but they DO something that makes a difference. So my memory of John McGann is what he did for _me_ (apart from liking his tunes and his playing) which is the only measure you can give of a person...

I never met him but corresponded with him a bit about 8 years ago and he spent time bothering to reply and I learned a lot from that correspondence. Apparently also a big fan of Allan Holdsworth so his breadth of likes is very wide - from bluegrass to gypsy jazz to celtic to...

One of my favourite tunes anywhere (and much too little known given the effect it has when you play it to people) is a tune called Canyon Moonrise which is the reason I was in contact with him. I wrote to him out of the blue having heard the tune on an album he made with Kevin Burke. A friend I played with also liked it and so armed with the chords and tune from his website (which has lots of good stuff on it) we gave it a go. I wrote to him about the tune - both to say how much I liked it and with some queries about the chord voicings he used - and back came a reply very swiftly. We engaged in a correspondence over a week and, as I say, I learned a lot. He is was even sweet enough to write back when I sent him a copy of us playing it some months later. No real reason for him to do it in the way and depth that he did so I sense that he was a really good guy.

Most of our 'conversation' about Em7 substituting for Bm; or how good a chord C/D was in the context of the tune; or whether a C something would work rather than C6/9 and whether changing the voicings and harmony in a tune was ok to the person who wrote it etc were things that he didn't have to take the time to chat about - especially as it was by email and he had no clue whether I could play a guitar or not.  

If he had been in England I would have loved to have had a lesson with him because I sensed he cared a LOT.

So John, I will raise a glass here in Yorkshire and smile and try and work out why Canyon  Moonrise is so hard to play as a solo piece on a guitar  :Smile: 

Sad.

----------


## PhilGE

Thanks, John. Though I didn't know you in person, you were kind enough to share your knowledge and humor with me. For this I am grateful. I'm grateful, too, for all the ways you helped so many musicians improve their technique. Our musical world is so much better off because you cared and shared.  Peace to you and to your family as they learn to live without you.

----------


## Bob DeVellis

I had the pleasure of taking a workshop with John some years ago.  Just I'd expected, he was hugely knowledgeable, supportive, and gracious.  This is truly a tragic loss to the mandolin community, the Irish music community, and the world at large.

John will not be soon forgotten.

----------


## pjlama

Very sad indeed, RIP Mr. McGann.

----------


## Tosh Marshall

Very sad news, I always sought out John McGann's views on things, knowledgeable, to the point and a great member of this community who will be sadly missed.  My condolences to his family, students and friends. A talent and a sad loss.

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...I'm not sure why, but this news saddens me far out of proportion to how much I really knew him...snip...


Me too! I did not know John at all, yet I am deeply saddened by this news.
I think that's because John's posts here on the Cafe were always so warm, thoughtful, and considerate. They read like messages written by a lifelong friend.
Such a terrible loss.

----------


## scapier

I'm stunned. This is a horrible void in our music.

----------


## Bertram Henze

> I'm not sure why, but this news saddens me far out of proportion to how much I really knew him.


I share that. I think it shows that what we give to others, even from a distance, can have a bigger impact than personal acquaintance. It also reminds us that there is no guarantee for a safe and steady journey, that each of us can suddenly find himself on a different ride to an unforeseen destination - and how precious time is.

----------


## Marcus CA

> Shocking, shockingly sad news. He was a fine, favorite contributor to discussions here. In his posts he brought to bear the results of decades of knowledge, experience, learning, and insight, and almost always offered valuable information in well-composed and understandable form. No dry academic, he often colored his observations with humor as well. It was an honor to have him respond to some of my posts. When I referred to him as "Professor," it was to show respect; from what I know he had earned this long before our paths crossed, and he continued to deserve it. He must have been quite a person, and I wish I could have met him personally. He surely left his mark on the world, and his legacy is in the people whose lives he had touched. I send my deepest condolences to his family, friends, colleagues, and students. He will be missed by many for many years to come.


I second that emotion.

----------


## mandopete

> I'm not sure why, but this news saddens me far out of proportion to how much I really knew him.


Really a measure of his influence here in the mandolin world.  And it reminds of the line "you'll never miss your water until the well runs dry."  A good reminder to appreciate all of the good friends we have.

Dan Bui - wonderful rememberance, thanks for posting!

----------


## Elliot Luber

I only knew him through the Cafe and exchanging emails through the Cafe, but he was extremely helpful to me (and to my sons) with the very practical advice he gave us about music and careers.

----------


## woodwizard

Very sad news indeed. So sorry to hear this

----------


## Spruce

> A good reminder to appreciate all of the good friends we have.


Seconded...
Personally speaking, this has just been a brutal year so far...  :Frown: 

The way that John engaged his fellow online traveller here on these pages should be a guideline for all of us....
With civility, humility, and yet a massive amount of talent and knowledge to add to the pot....

He smoked my ears on numerous occasions listening to "Says You!" on NPR, both with his tone and tasteful playing...
He will be greatly missed.....

----------


## mandotrout777

Sad, sad. I always enjoyed reading his posts here and his website has been a great help to me with my playing. Condolences to his family.

----------


## otterly2k

The Cbom world will not be the same without him.  I treasure his book and uncountable moments of advice, guidance and inspiration....

----------


## journeybear

A couple of nice bios, and a photo of him in his prime. His credits read like a who's who of the acoustic music world. He accomplished a great deal in his time, even more than can be listed this way, as much of what he did was in the oral tradition. With all he had done with his music, it is astonishing he was not well known outside our community. He should have at least a page in wikipedia. I would be glad to edit that if someone wants to write it.

http://www.johnmcgann.com/mcgannbio.html

http://www.mapleshaderecords.com/art...ohn_mcgann.php

----------


## August Watters

I knew John for nearly 30 years, from the time he played in two of my Berklee student recitals. I arrived at school just as he was graduating. Our paths paralleled each other in many ways over the years, and finally we became colleagues at school in 2006, when John joined us to found the mandolin program. I can't begin to think where the program will go next, without John's input. 

RIP John - we miss you already, and this is just the beginning of our time without you.

----------


## Jill McAuley

What terrible news - had to do a double take when I saw it on the homepage here. My deepest condolences to his family and friends. 

Regards,
Jill

----------


## mandolirius

Terrible news. I only knew him via his particiaption here. I always valued his contributions and I know this forum will be the poorer with his loss.

----------


## yoshka

Learning from John's DVDs and reading his posts that he wrote here on the forum, I have learned so much. So sorry to hear the news and my heartfelt condolences to his family. 

Yossi

----------


## Rich Michaud

> I've now received three reports from different people that John McGann passed away today. Someone tell me this isn't true or confirm, please. Was PM'd to me by one of our members and is also posted and discussed on the Gear Page forum. Just yesterday I received an email from him mentioning a very serious medical problem he was on the mend from and was discussing a future project and looking for some support and ideas. I answered last night and thought it odd I'd not heard back from him.
> 
> A great teacher, musician, father, husband, and friend to many. So sad...


Our mandolin world has lost a great one. I have known John and his family for years and would not be playing mandolin but for him. There are many great players but not all are great teachers and John was both. He was a true gentleman and scholar of music. He has done wonders for the Boston music scene and is truly loved and revered by many many folks. I am so sad about this. Rich Michaud

----------


## SternART

Shalom Aleichem ( שָׁלוֹם עֲלֵיכֶם‎ ) May peace be upon you.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

David Grisman sent an email earlier today and asked me to post this:

What awful news. This is a great loss to our community, especially those young talented mandolin players who had the wonderful opportunity to study with such a dedicated, knowledgeable and generous teacher. Rest in peace my friend and colleague.

DG

----------


## marion

I am shocked and so very sad, hearing this news.  In fact, I keep thinking somehow it is a bad dream, and I will wake to learn this is not true, because it just can't be.  And yet I am also one for whom "this news saddens me far out of proportion to how much I really knew him."  

About 7 years ago, I took some private lessons from John, which meant so very  much to me.  Starting this instrument in my middle age years, I was struggling and discouraged.  John was very kind and encouraging, and so skilled at how to guide me in my learning  -  working exactly with what I wanted to be able to do, which was to accompany myself as a bluegrass singer and be able to do some breaks.....and not learn lots of theory and all the really 'essential' things one 'should' learn when starting an instrument, moving along at the proper pace and skill acquisitions schedule. He really got that I was first and foremost a singer, crazy about bluegrass harmonies in particular, and he taught me how to sing a tune in my  head and have it come out on the mandolin.  It truly amazed me, and to this day works every time, if I remember to do it!  I even wonder if I was going to stay with the mando, I was so discouraged.  He generously told me I could email him any time with questions or just for a confidence boost.  I did just that a few times, and he always had the perfect thing to say, that kept me going. Mandolin and my music life are so important to me. Thank you John for your kind presence and words as we sat with our mandolins in your little office , surrounded by your various instruments.  And I really love the little purple pick you encouraged me to use.....I have never strayed from it, even though numerous mando players have encouraged me to use a different one, or at least use the point and not the side!

I cannot even imagine what this must be like for his family and close friends, when those of us who did not know him well are so stricken with loss.  My prayers are with all of those people.  We all are truly blessed to have been touched by his too short life.

----------


## WJF

So very sad today, trying to process the enormity of John McGann's passing. John was an unfairly talented musician, a truly gifted teacher (I learned a TON from the all-too-few lessons I had with him) and a wonderful, funny, generous, gracious, all around amazing guy. I will miss him greatly and am only comforted in knowing that his spirit and musical influence will live on in the lives of the many that were fortunate enough to have known him.

My most heartfelt condolences to the entire McGann family.

----------


## journeybear

Thank you, David Grisman. You were on the top of _his_ list.

----------


## John Ritchhart

Stunned. Sad. Life can feel so short sometimes. He was a helpful and generous man. Willing to offer help to rank amateurs like me. Can you miss a man you never met? I know I will. JR

----------


## pickloser

What terrible, sad news.  My heartfelt condolences to the family, friends, and students of John McGann.  Folks trying to learn to play the mandolin have lost a true friend.  I appreciated his many incisive and helpful posts, as well as advice from his website and his published materials.  I would have liked to have known him.  Rest in peace.

----------


## Cheryl Watson

John McGann's passing has really shocked me.  I am so sad.  I know he was a great player and teacher and I did not know him personally, but so many people spoke very highly of him.  He will be very missed.  RIP, John McGann.

----------


## Wolfboy

God, what a shocking blow this is.  A horrific loss to the world of music.

I had the pleasure of working with John on a John Whelan album project some years back, which meant several thoroughly enjoyable days in his company, and though we never crossed paths in person again after that I always considered him a friend and compadre, and admired his work as both a player and teacher. He leaves a void that'll never be filled, as many others have said. Here's to his memory.

----------


## El Greco

Hard to believe he's passed away. He's the reason I picked up the Octave mandolin...RIP John McGann. Condolences to his family.

----------


## Bill Snyder

My condolences and prayers are with his family.

----------


## Perry

This is terrible news. My deepest sympathy to his wife and young daughter. I too really felt like I knew John. When I first took up mandolin in '98 or so John's name came up as a source. And what a source he was. His posts on this forum alone can teach you just about everything you need to know about being a musician. His books and DVD's are always first rate. I always dug how he was a guitarist (and a great one at that) as well as a mandolin player.  I had the pleasure of meeting and taking a class or two with him at Mandolin Camp North. He played some duets with Sam Bush that weekend and you could tell he was stoked to play with one of his heroes. But John of course more then held his own. But that was the thing with John as good as he was you got the feeling he was still just a regular guy. I too will treasure my J. McGann transcriptions. I will seriously miss his presence around here. It just won't be the same.

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

I am one of those folks who only knew John via his postings and some e-mail correspondence.  He was clearly a player's player and an incredible educator who will be missed within and beyond the mandolin world.  May his memory be an inspiration and a blessing as he rests in peace.

----------


## chasray

John contributed much. He will really be missed. This is a shock.

----------


## Elb2000

Very sad.  As a new player, I only knew him from his great comments in this forum.  Ill be thanking and thinking of him every time I use the Beyond Bluegrass practice book.  My sincerest condolences to his family.

----------


## DSDarr

Here's a particularly nice video of John with others.... doing a Mark O'Connor tune (with Mark on fiddle).



-David

----------


## eadg145

Wow.  While I'd never met him in person, I find myself deeply affected by the news of John McGann's passing.  I guess I felt a certain connection with him based on some of his viewpoints expressed here, and particularly after viewing his DVD on tone.  He had a lot to offer to the mandolin community, and he gave of it quite freely.  I was always impressed by this.  I'm feeling kind of stunned by this news.

I offer my condolences to his survivors and to our community here, which just lost a giant.  Thank you, Dr. McGann, and may you rest in peace.

----------


## Jeff Budz

I'm shocked and sad because of this, my thoughts are with his family.  John, thanks for the education and inspiration.

----------


## Kevin McELvanney

Absolutely gutted to hear this. I learned so much from his posts here on the Cafe, and his DVDs. Such a huge loss.

----------


## bhtunes

So stunned and saddened to get this news. John was the nicest guy in the world and such a wonderful mentor. Was just getting ready for him to lay some tracks down for a new album, like the Beatles one he helped with and played so brilliantly on a few years ago. A month or so ago I brought an electric tenor guitar to a lesson with him, and he liked it so much, he bought one that night. Im so sad that Ill never get to hear him play it; I know it would have been the best ever, as he always was. Heart felt thoughts and prayers to the family.

----------


## sbarnes

i only knew john from posts on here and a few e-mail correspondences....and had recently purchased his book ' beyond bluegrass'...
all those who knew him and those (like me) who only felt like they did....he will be missed.....

----------


## BradKlein

I met John some 30 years ago, about when this photo was taken.  He was in a Boston-based bluegrass band with my house mate Michael Pearl.  My favorite thing was to sit in the center as they rehearsed.  Great players and it's still the best way to listen to a BG quintet.



I reconnected with John via the Cafe some years back, and luckily with Michael, too, as they both passed away, way too soon.

----------


## MixieArmadillo

His advice was generous and warm--I learned a very great deal from his contributions even as a lurker too scared to participate. I'm sorry for the community's loss.

----------


## John McCoy

A brief obituary appears in today's (4/8) online edition of _The Boston Globe_.

There's also an online Guest Book where people can leave messages.


==  John  ==

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

For all of us this moment will come. Yet with disbelief I read the news.

Among the most cherished participants in these here discussions are to me Niles Hokkanen, Tom Isenhour, Dan Beimborn, Paul Glasse, Don Stiernberg, Allen Hopkins, Darryl Wolfe, John McGann and some others (in no particular order). I am saddened to read of the loss of one of those.

It s well worth noticing the posts of some of the above mentioned people concerning the passing or Prof. McGann. 

Considering myself a rather simple minded bluegrass musician I was very much uplifted by some of John McGanns posts concerning for example classical music (some of which was special knowledge). He was a gem.

Rest in peace.

----------


## J Walsh

In my life John has been a teacher, friend, mentor, inspiration, and for the last six or seven months a colleague at Berklee, and he was exceptionally generous in every context, without exception. I feel incredibly lucky to have learned so much from him in so many ways.

As a teacher he was the gold standard, one to whom the words "best teacher I've ever had" were frequently applied. The quest for musical mastery (especially to his level of breadth and depth, which in my experience is unparalleled) is so often along frustrating and complex paths, but John had the ability to make the most difficult musical concepts manageable, simple even, and the gift of being able to convince his students that with the right approach and the necessary dedication they too could take on and overcome any musical hurdle. And he was so right about that, which is probably the most valuable lesson one could walk away with. 

I got the news on Friday while driving a van with a large handful of Berklee students to a gig at the Kennedy Center. Almost all of them were currently studying or had recently studied with John, and all of us owe him a huge debt for the the ways he helped us become the musicians we are. As a performer, teacher, wit, and all around stand up human being, he set the standard to which to aspire to, and he is, of course, sorely sorely missed.

Joe

----------


## R. Kane

Just saw this rotten news. What a loss. My fondest recollection of John was a duel with Sam Bush in a performance at a Mandolin Camp North about 8 years ago. Sam had blown us away with his version of Crossroad Blues, then John came back with a beautiful jazz tune (Coltrane?) Then they sat down together to alternate on Old Daingerfield. By the time they were trading 8s they had moved WAY up the neck, and John bested Sam by incorporating the highest notes playable on the mandolin, played behind the bridge. Sam could not figure out where these notes had come from, and when John showed him, Sam raised John's hand in acknowledgement. An amazing moment, particularly considering that John had already told us that Sam's playing had been his inspiration to take up mandolin.

----------


## Jake's Gig

Wow... tough news for us celtic mando players. I had done a good few Skype lessons with John that ended months ago with him imploring me to work on the DUDDUD pattern for jig picking... done with a smile always. A great hearted fellow. ... even to this Canadian that only met him on a screen. May he rest in peace.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> A brief obituary appears in today's (4/8) online edition of _The Boston Globe_.
> 
> There's also an online Guest Book where people can leave messages.


Thank you for posting these links. 

To the Cafe Community, 

Many families are unaware of the impact that their loved one had on others that they never met. Taking the time to post in John's Guestbook gives them an opportunity to see a side of John they may not have known about.

----------


## JeffD

> Many families are unaware of the impact that their loved one had on others that they never met. Taking the time to post in John's Guestbook gives them an opportunity to see a side of John they may not have known about.


This is very true. It is often the case that connections from one area of a person's life have little or no knowledge of all the other folks involved in other aspects of his life, until there is a funeral. I have seen over and over again surprise and and a kind of delight on the faces of those who suddenly realize how many hitherto unknown people also loved and miss "their" brother, or friend, or whathaveyou.

----------


## Al Bergstein

I dedicate my next month of practice to following his thoughts on practice regimen. RIP John. We already miss you. I'm really crushed.

----------


## brendon b

Really sorry to hear. His influence even extended out here to South Africa!

----------


## AlanN

John cleary loved educating, we are so fortunate for that. He was a regular contributor to Niles' Galactic Crossroads rag, some years ago I scanned all of his columns to the computer, still refer to them often. Tiny Moore, Cannonball Adderly, Miles, Bird, Pepper Adams lines laid out for us mandolinists, fantastic. He had a knack for simplifying and making accessible so many things. 

One thing he did for me was a very hip transcription of Key Signator, the head and a multi page Mike Marshall solo. He quoted me a price up-front, then when he got into it, he saw just how involved it was. He sent it along, with a note that although it was way more complex than originally thought, he nonetheless let the agreed-upon price stick. I offered him more $$, he declined, saying learn it well, that will be my reward.

----------


## farmerjones

Remembering his humor. Browsing his YT, including his xtranormal amination.  Really still a shock. We were so lucky to have him.

----------


## Mandomax

this news hit me like a punch to the stomach.  John was an inspiration to me, and my words will only echo what others have already written.  Instead, I will share my one and only time meeting John.  I attended AMGuSS in 2006, and John was a featured instructor that year, teaching a workshop on gypsy jazz.  I asked John to play Limehouse Blues, and he tore the top off my head with the version he unspooled.  Blistering triplets, lyrical melodies, and at one point, he busted out a cross-picking lick that came straight out of Don Reno.  My jaw was on the floor after he finished, and I told him that he reminded me of Don Reno with that one lick.  John smiled, and said, "You listen to him too?"  I miss him already.  RIP

----------


## AlanN

Here is an intro to one of John's columns for Niles' magazine, written at the time of Tiny Moore's passing. It gives a glimpse into John's erudite mind and musical breadth (Niles, hope you don't mind):

The great electric:. mandolinist Tiny Moore passed on late last night. He left behind
a legacy of swinging improvised solos and great "sect ion" work that every mandolin/
music fan should hear.
As a member of Bob Wills' Texas Playboys, Tiny was not only a featured soloist,
but. also an innovator, of the three-part harmony section work (electric mandolin/
guitar( steer guitar) wnich emulated the riffing of big-band saxophone sections.
I've selected several solos from THETIFFANYTRANSCRIPTIONS,a seven-volume Kaleidoscope
Records series, featuring recorded-far-radio broadcast performances of Bob Wills
& The Texas Playboys. [Ka1iedoscope Records, Box O. El Cerrito. CA 94530] I chose
these solos as good examples of Tiny's bluesy swinging playing. (He can also be heard
on TINY IIlORE MUSIC and BACKTO BACK(w. Jethro Burns). both on Kaleidoscope. & various
Bob Wills and Merle Haggard albums. He has a gues.t spot on 6RISIWI  GRAPEl.U L1YE. too.)
These solos are very mandC)linistic (they lie well on the instrument) and are fun to
play. They can also. teach you a lot about swing feeling. phrasing. And they sound great
on acoustic mandolin as well! Bob Wills called it "the biggest little instnJment in
the world!" In Tiny's hanlls,it was also the Classiest!
."Beaumont Rag" (~rom VOL. 4: YOU'~ FROMTEXAS. Kaleidoscope F-21): A great zig-zag
opemnq phrase. rentntscent of sax styhst Coleman Hawkins. You'll also see that b9/13
phrase on the last two beats of the 2nd bar; in C it's A over C7. I love the "skip
(large interval jump) in bar 8 on the F7 chord.
"Tlke The A Train" (YOL.3) is a short swing solo which again uses the E/G7 arpC9-
gio idea in measure 8.

----------


## dmahling

I will never forget the lessons he taught or the music he made. We just saw him play Gypsy Jazz in December... keep on playing in the eternal string band, John!

----------


## Killian King

> Years later when I found out he was a fellow Berklee alum I exchanged emails (through the Cafe) and we talked about a mutual love of progressive rock.  He even burned me a copy of a CD called "UK" as it was out of print.


Mandopete: Was that the live UK album? I saw them open for Jethro Tull back in 79 (if memory serves). Eddie Jobson, Paul Wetton and Terry Bozzio. They were amazing.

John certainly had good taste in progressive rock.

----------


## CES

Just saw the news myself...count me among those who never had the fortune to meet him, but who took inspiration from his music, demeanor, class, and willingness to share his knowledge so freely.  Count me as well among those who are playing the OM because of his example (well, attempting to, anyway), and among those who are putting forth the effort to better understand music and its theory because of his example.  SO, so saddening.  John, your family is in my prayers.

----------


## Jordan Ramsey

From Chris Moore's facebook page:

I must admit that I havent felt much like using the dreaded FB to share my deep sadness over the loss of John McGann. But today it occurs to me that it is now our responsibility  those of us that he touched  to champion his causes of kindness, humility, excellence, artistic integrity, open-mindedness, and HUMOR! His musical genius was in its own class and his generous spirit as a teacher was unmatched in my experience. His appreciation for everything good about music was infectious. And then there was just the way he could play. Man. It is my hope that much of this is destined to live on in those who learned from him, but we will never quite replace the genuine article. I feel so fortunate to have known John as a friend and collaborator during our Rust Farm days, and I am at the beginning of trying to see what living in the world without him is like. I do know that, through these sad and sick waves of emotion and recollection, I usually find myself smiling at how funny he was. As he posted not too long ago, in response to a photo of the Rust Farm band back in 2001, Hair today, gone later today.

----------


## Chip Booth

Totally shocked, John's posts and our few personal correspondences have been so informative and interesting, and I dreamed of someday maybe finally making it to Berklee to study with him.  My thoughts go out to his family and friends.

----------


## robert.najlis

Very sad, and a great loss.  I have to admit that I avoided opening this thread for a while.  Just too sad.

----------


## mandopete

> Mandopete: Was that the live UK album?


Yes.  Just another small token of John's generous nature.  He and I discussed things like Robert Fripp and Yes and he was always trying (and suceeding!) at converting that suff to the mandolin.  Somewhere there is an absolutely brilliant version of "Mood For A Day" that he adapted for the mandolin.

Jordan - Thanks for the forward from Chris Moore.

----------


## loess

I never met John, and I'm not sure I have anything much to say that others haven't already said more eloquently, but I'd still like to add my sincere gratitude and admiration for all of his efforts and love that he put into music education -- whether it be here on the Cafe or with the many students that he shared his gifts with. I am without a doubt a better mandolinist, and a better musician because of John's posts here. What a wonderful gift and passion he had for guiding his fellow students and musicians through the doorways of the infinitely possible.

----------


## fishdawg40

Thanks for everything, John.

----------


## Christopher Howard-Williams

I have just heard this news. Very sad to hear it from someone who saw John play in Europe some 20 years ago. The music stays.

----------


## journeybear

> Somewhere there is an absolutely brilliant version of "Mood For A Day" that he adapted for the mandolin.


Here you go. Thanks for the reminder. Very nice, indeed.  :Mandosmiley:  Sounds like he was about to rip into "Heart of the Sunrise" - was this an excerpt from a take on the whole "Fragile" album. If so, wow!

----------


## mandolirius

> In my life John has been a teacher, friend, mentor, inspiration, and for the last six or seven months a colleague at Berklee, and he was exceptionally generous in every context, without exception. I feel incredibly lucky to have learned so much from him in so many ways.
> 
> As a teacher he was the gold standard, one to whom the words "best teacher I've ever had" were frequently applied. The quest for musical mastery (especially to his level of breadth and depth, which in my experience is unparalleled) is so often along frustrating and complex paths, but John had the ability to make the most difficult musical concepts manageable, simple even, and the gift of being able to convince his students that with the right approach and the necessary dedication they too could take on and overcome any musical hurdle. And he was so right about that, which is probably the most valuable lesson one could walk away with. 
> 
> I got the news on Friday while driving a van with a large handful of Berklee students to a gig at the Kennedy Center. Almost all of them were currently studying or had recently studied with John, and all of us owe him a huge debt for the the ways he helped us become the musicians we are. As a performer, teacher, wit, and all around stand up human being, he set the standard to which to aspire to, and he is, of course, sorely sorely missed.
> 
> Joe


You know, this story has been popping into my head all day. I can't imagine what it must have been like to be in that van. At least you were with people who could share your grief. I guess the only thing to do was play the gig, do the best you could and dedicate it all to John. I have his Rhythm Techniques DVD and watched it again. I can see why he is so highly regarded as a teacher - clear and consise. I would have liked to have met him.

----------


## Skip Kelley

Very sad indeed. My prayers are for his family.

----------


## evanreilly

I've known John for a long time.  He lived in the Back Bay in Boston when I lived in Cambridge.  We saw each other a lot.  And played mandolin a LOT.  He called me E-Bones and I called him J-mac.  Our birthdays were a few days apart and right close to Bill Monroe's as well. For a number of years I'd hold a birthday party for all three of us. 

One year he backed me up on guitar at a large mandolin contest at some big festival; I am sure I would  have won, but John also entered!!!!

I gave John lots of live Bill Monroe recordings to listen to; I am sure that is why he was such a great mandolin player.

Here is a pic  of us arguing about who the greatest mandolin player was.....

----------

Jordan Ramsey

----------


## journeybear

Clearly _he_ was  - or at least, the _faster_ one. He got the beer!  :Wink: 

As sad as it must be for those who actually knew him - I mean, even more so for you than the rest of us, for having known him - at least you _did_ know him. You have been in his presence, heard him play, talked with him, shared time in this life with him, and for that, you are indeed fortunate. And I, and I am sure many others who weren't so fortunate, am envious of you. One thing I am taking away from this very sad episode is realizing how short life can be and how much one can miss if one isn't as involved in what is going on around one as one could be. This is a sad way to learn such a lesson, but it is not too late to learn from it. In this way, and obviously many others, John McGann is still teaching, in his absence.

----------


## bobby bill

I just heard the news.  The ocean of knowledge on this site has noticably receded.  I just knew him from his posts but can say that he was an Educator (with a capital E) and in my book there are not many higher titles.  Condolences to the survivors.

----------


## mandopete

> Here you go. Thanks for the reminder. Very nice, indeed.  Sounds like he was about to rip into "Heart of the Sunrise" - was this an excerpt from a take on the whole "Fragile" album. If so, wow!


Thanks for that!  I'm trying to remember how this came about.  My recollection this was in response to a thread here on the Cafe and this arrangement is something that he just threw together on the fly.  Whatever way he put this together I think it's brilliant and really captures the mood (pun) of the original piece.

Yeah, he was ripping into Heart at end!

5 Stars

----------


## journeybear

Right. This was a response to a thread about Steve Howe, one of his heroes. He had been playing this on guitar for years, and adapted it for mandolin in about an hour. When he shared it he called it a scratch track, and apologized about a clam.  :Disbelief:  Humble guy. This was just before I even joined up here, almost five years ago, on this thread. But it was referenced a couple of years later on this thread. I thought it was so cool I saved it on my computer, so it was easy to find when you asked. But it is on his website here.

----------


## Ed Goist

Jason Anick has posted to his Facebook page that the Boston acoustic music scene rallied together at the Cantab last night to celebrate the life and music of John McGann. How fitting and appropriate. I'm sure we'd all love to hear from anyone who attended.

----------


## wildpikr

Condolences to the McGann family.

----------


## Dave Reiner

I first met John when I sat in on fiddle with his band Lost in the Shuffle in the early '80's. He was an amazing musician, inventive and supportive, broad and deep in knowledge and playing ability.  At the few mandolin lessons I had with him, he could explain and demonstrate _everything and anything_, from how to sound more like Monroe, to how to gain speed without sacrificing accuracy in picking, to new ways to think about chords and backup. He'd done it all, thought it through, learned from it, and could teach it, with encouragement, grace and humor. I'll miss him. His impact as a gifted musician and wonderful human being will live on.  

Dave

----------


## Londy

wow. life is so short. What can you say? Sorry to hear, very sad.

----------


## JeffD

I haven't felt this overwhelmed since the loss of Alison Stephens, and of course Butch Baldassari. I never met Alison or John except through here, and Butch through his recordings, but they became a real part of my mandolin landscape. A part of what I felt I was participating in when I played.

Sad to say, I have cousins whose passing affected me less.

So, where to from here?  Its hard, ya know?

----------


## AlanN

And it's really something to see current posts from him, some very recent.

He served a wide open palette, from Bill Monroe to Miles. It was all good to him.

----------


## Jim Abrams

I took a few mail-order octave mandolin lessons from John many years ago, back in the days when cassettes were exchanged by mail.  This was perhaps fifteen years ago, maybe more.  I just listened to one of the tapes this morning and realize that I still haven't incorporated all John had to offer in these lessons.  It's bitter-sweet to be able to listen to his teaching again via these tapes.  Like so many others have expressed here, I have enormous respect and admiration for John as a teacher and as a person.  Thank you John and God bless you.

----------


## Trevor Thomas

I always had the greatest respect for Mr McGann. Ive got a couple of his books, and I recently started on some of his downloadable material.  
But what I really appreciated was his contribution on here.  Whatever the topic was, if John McGann had posted something on it, it was always something worth reading. Whether it was a nugget of wisdom, the benefit of his vast experience, or an example of his sense of humour (didnt he do those animations about Im a traditional bluegrass mandolin player?) then regardless of the subject, it was always worth taking notice. 
I very much regret that I never got to meet him in person.  I would very much like to have done. I feel a great sorrow at his unfair and premature passing.

----------


## BradKlein

> I first met John when I sat in on fiddle with his band Lost in the Shuffle in the early '80's.


Hi Dave. Do you (or maybe someone else at the Cafe) know if Lee Satterfield from that band, is still making music somewhere?  I've tried the usual web searches. Last I knew, she was in Nashville.  Feel free to PM contact info if you have it. 

Thanks,  Brad

----------


## luckylarue

Wow - I just found this out (currently live w/out internet or computer access).  I'm utterly floored by this sad & terrible news.
I met John a few times when I lived on Peaks Island years ago.  He would come out and play/jam w/ Chris Moore (the other half of Rust Farm) at Chris' restaurant. He possessed a huge musical mind & I was lucky enough to learn from him at the NH workshops he put on w/ David Surrette.  I will sorely miss his contributions to this forum & the entire music community.
Thanks, John, for the music & lessons

----------


## August Watters

Many of you will remember John's beautiful tune, Canyon Moonrise. I taught it to my New Acoustic Music ensemble this week, and it was a perfect way of tying together what we've been doing. John, I hope you're enjoying it!

----------


## Joel Glassman

I knew John for about 25 years—especially in the mid 1980s
when he’d play some of my local swing and bluegrass gigs.
Has anyone ever played both jazz and fiddle tunes so well
on any instrument? He was also into all sorts of electric guitar 
styles. Really outstanding at it too. As serious about music
as anyone I’ve met, yet very irreverent. He’d mix bluegrass
and jazz music together in hilarious ways and do the same
with pop music at parties. Tony Trishka was a big early 
influence – especially Tony’s mid 1970s “inside/outside”
music.  Life is very different from 25 years ago when you 
could catch John and (earlier) Bela Fleck playing local gigs,
jam sessions…and a lot of street music.
John was always very friendly and gave fantastic lessons.
Spent several years working through one tape of swing guitar stuff.
I was happy to see him connect with people here and at Berklee.
He was in a wonderful band called the New Boston Ideals
which featured virtuoso banjo music from the early 20th century.
John didn’t play banjo there but amazing guitar and mandolin
parts. Like everything else, he found the deep part of the 
music and explored it. Lots of musicians around, but more
than most he really “had the music in him”.  
Very tough to have someone so inspiring 
[& in the prime of their life]
gone so quickly.

----------


## Second Cousin Curly

As a testament to the living legacy of John McGann's teaching, I have just shared a post on http://www.secondcousincurly.com featuring Granny's Hot Sauce, a young band that features some of John's students. Here's the video from the post:

----------


## ccarter

> As a testament to the living legacy of John McGann's teaching, I have just shared a post on http://www.secondcousincurly.com featuring Granny's Hot Sauce, a young band that features some of John's students. Here's the video from the post:


I was fortunate to know John a little. I hear his voice in these kids. His legacy will live on.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Joe Walsh sent this obituary over that appeared online at boston.com. Very nicely written and worth sharing.

----------


## JeffD

This from that:




> A multi-instrumentalist whose playing was in demand around the world, Mr. McGann wore his talent lightly, whether performing alone or as part of an ensemble.
> 
> When Im trying to play music, I dont want it to be the wonder of me, he told the Globe in 1999. Virtuosity is worthless in itself. Being able to play an instrument with facility is monkeys with typewriters. Its mechanics. So its amusing to me when I see people in music who have a big head about themselves. Because its not about them; its about the music.


Folks like that are all too rare. It breaks my heart when we lose them.

----------


## greg_tsam

Nicely written and very nicely said by our dearly departed friend.  It always amazing to witness someone who can touch so many The way John did and heartening to see their words and message live on after they're gone.  What a gift he was and I only knew him through M/C posts and e-mails.  Still miss his posts around here.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

FYI -

The John McGann Memorial Fund has been established. Donations to the fund can be sent via check to:

Brookline Bank
1808 Centre st
West Roxbury, MA 02132

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Glad to hear that this fund has been established.

----------


## Rich Michaud

> Glad to hear that this fund has been established.


Please note that the fund is not tax deductible.  However, there are no administrative costs or overhead costs charged to the fund and 100% of the contributions go to John's family that has lost its sole means of support. I know that John's family is greatly appreciative of what is being done. 

Thank you Mandolin Cafe, Scott, and fellow members for helping out. 

Rich Michaud

----------


## Gan Ainm

Many years ago, at an Ashokan camp "Northern Week" I had the opportunity to take Johns course on Irish mandolin. I was new to mandolin and enthralled with the Mick Moloney/Seamus Egan style (still am), and remember John saying to the effect of "thats great stuff but I do it a little differently".  He then taught us, in the patient kind and fun JM style, some subtleties and approaches that evoked a "wow moment"  and that I still work to absorb.  Sierra Hull did a JM inspired Celtic Medley at Merlefest in tribute that brought tears to my eyes. Thanks Sierra and thanks John for everything.

----------


## Gelsenbury

I'm slow to catch up with this, but want to add my condolences too. This thread and the material linked from it are proof, if any was needed, of the legacy he has left for so many to share and enjoy.

----------


## Rob Fowler

> Sierra Hull did a JM inspired Celtic Medley at Merlefest in tribute that brought tears to my eyes. Thanks Sierra and thanks John for everything.


Here's a video of that medley.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Just one year ago today we published this interview with John. Sad seeing these anniversaries as they come around. This is a really great piece of information for those of you that never read it.

----------


## sgarrity

I was just listening to The Boston Edge with John on guitar backing up Joe Derrane on accordian.  What a true musical talent.  I miss him around here.

----------


## AlanN

Yep, miss that rascal round these parts. But, he's never far, between the transcriptions, learnings, music and sage advice he so generously shared, like this one he sent me when I was struggling with Key Signator

"Alan, it's an Eb6, not an EbMAJ7, dagnabit!!  :Smile:  "

(and that's a quote)

----------


## Joel Glassman

Not sure if this has been posted.
Here's John playing with a local gypsy swing group.
Click on the top row of video icons. "Diminushing"
is on mandolin. The rest feature him on guitar.
http://www.jacksoref.com/Media.aspx

----------

Mark Robertson-Tessi

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Comments from John McGann's Guest Book (Part 1)  so they will not be lost:

April 30, 2012
John played with The Billy Walsh Band each St. Patrick's Day for years at Doyle's in Jamaica Plain. Not only a wonderful musician, but a complete Gentleman.
May God Bless John's family
Jimmy Sullivan
-- Jimmy Sullivan, Boston, Massachusetts

April 15, 2012
Dear Sharon - Please allow me to express my deepest sympathy for your loss. John had a quick wit, a kind smile and an inspired presence. He was much loved, a person many will miss. Sincerely, Christopher Yeats Voelker
-- christopher voelker, saint louis, Missouri

April 13, 2012
We never knew him well but he was a wonderful musician. We're with you guys.
--Mellissa and Rosa

April 12, 2012
I am remembering the happy times we always enjoyed together: Christmas, movies and theater in NYC. It was very special to Len and I when you played classical guitar at our wedding, These memories are always in my heart.
As always ,
Love Aunt Aggie
-- Agnes McGann-Kluska, Indianapolis, Indiana

April 12, 2012
A great presence to his family, friends and those who love music. .We had the pleasure of knowing him well and will miss him greatly. Our heart goes out to Sharon and Hannah.
Bill and Margaret Fissinger

April 12, 2012
I took a few mail-order octave mandolin lessons from John back in the days of cassette tapes. He was a fabulous teacher and a very generous spirit. All his teaching continues to inspire and lead the way. Thank you John and God bless you.
-- Jim Abrams, Johnstown, Pennsylvania

April 12, 2012
John was a gifted teacher and always generous with his time and talents, long before he became a professor at Berklee. He was the first musician I ever met who embodied absolute fearlessness in the solos he took, yet even as he was playing outside the box, there were always little humorous quotes or asides that showed me how much fun he was having.
-- Eric Kilburn, Acton, Massachusetts

April 11, 2012
John will live on through the people he touched with his warmth and love, through the music he created, and through the spiritual reality by which we are all connected. Sending thoughts of love and strength to him and his family.
-- Lori B. McDermott

April 11, 2012
Dear Old Friend,
How many times did you kept me amused with your music and antics while I was cooking dinner!!! So brilliant, so generous with your knowledge, such a dear old friend. So sad to know you have gone.
-- Marjorie Shaner Wood Zeidler, New Hamburg, New York

April 11, 2012
John taught me a better way to hold a pick. Every note I play is influenced by John. I can't say that about anyone else.
jp
-- John Price, Watertown, Massachusetts

April 10, 2012
John's rare combination of charm and genius made a huge impression on everyone who worked with him. What a privilege it was. What a loss.
-- MItch Nelin, Cambridge, Massachusetts

April 10, 2012
Years ago John was a regular customer at a store my partner and I ran in Cambridge, Ma. called Cambridge Music Center. John had a reputation as a serious acoustic guitar and mando player even then but he confided to me that he wished he could play in a rock band at high volume. So we grouped together with drummer extraordinaire Mike Krause and bassist nonpareil Jim Mouradian and formed a short lived rock band that played three really loud shows at Bunratty's and the Middle East. John rocked. He was a delightful guy and will be missed by all. A man for all music. Goodbye John. Tracie and I send our sincere condolences.
-- Wendell Post, Groton, Massachusetts

April 10, 2012
John's presence in the mandolin world was extraordinary in every way. May I recommend to these Guest Book signers that you read / skim the many entries on www.mandolincafe.com. You will come to know how beloved and respected he was as a human being, musician, and teacher, and how very tragic his loss is to all of us. My prayers of sincere condolence to his family for this unthinkable loss.
-- Marion Webster, Hudson, Massachusetts

April 10, 2012
Funny, I just found an old promo poster of John's band "Off Center" with Dan Breeze and Hiro Arita and was going to send it off to him today. Then I learned of his passing. What a great loss.
-- Brian Quinn, Mansfield, Massachusetts

April 09, 2012
John was an old friend of ours, from back in the day...he was what we call a zebra- an unusual and fantastic person. The world has really lost some warmth and color for us..we are beyond sad.
-- Martha & Greg Badigian, Wakefield, Rhode Island

April 09, 2012
I had the great fortune to be friends with John during the latter period of the time I lived in Boston. I'll never forget the first time I met him at the guitar shop I worked at at the time (Cambridge Music). His demeanor unassuming, he sat down and proceeded to play some of the most captivating music I'd ever heard. Our association blossomed into playing in four different bands together (Who Freaks Unite! I was a drummer at the time and was just getting started playing guitar. To hear him play, wether in a band or as a member of the audience, was always an astonishing experience), many a post-rehearsal/recording pint and constant giggles/laughter at his always ready humor. He was truly a world class musician and human being. It was a great privilege to know him and he'll always be missed.
-- Michael Krause, Durham, North Carolina

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Comments from John McGann's Guest Book (Part 2) so they will not be lost:

April 09, 2012
I was lucky enough to perform with John for many years. He was the funniest, warm, ribbing best guitar player I have ever met. He will be sorely missed.
-- Matthew Gordy, Toluca Lake, California

April 09, 2012
Although I only knew him online, John provided countless moments of guidance and inspiration for this octave mandolin player. He was a spectacular musician, a patient and generous teacher... and what my people call a "mensch". A great guy. We will all miss him. Heartfelt condolences to his family.
-- Karen Escovitz, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

April 09, 2012
Thank you John for all of your contibutions to the Mandolin Cafe. Your wisdom and style have always been greatly appreciated by this musician. Thanks for sending me that copy of the UK recording. We will miss you always@
-- Pete Goodall, Seattle, Washington

April 09, 2012
This is heartbreaking news, and almost impossible to believe of someone as vital and fully alive as John McGann. John was a wonderful teacher, performer and a close friend. I first got to know him in the mid 80s, when he came over to Europe to play with me and my band. His energy, humor and talent were a delight, and left a deep impression on me and my family, as on everyone who met, heard or played with him. We stayed in touch over the years, as John grew into a musical mentor and guide not only for me, but for countless other musicians lucky enough to know and study with him. John was a brilliant musician and a funny, warm and totally decent human being. Words cannot say how much i miss him.
-- john Intrator, Ferney-Voltaire

April 09, 2012
So sad to lose John, he was an inspiration to me, as to so many, through his work and his online presence. I offer his family my deepest sympathy.
-- David Mold, Decatur, Georgia

April 09, 2012
Deepest sympathy to John's family. The musicians he touched directly and inspired indirectly was huge.
-- Farmer Jones

April 09, 2012
The world has lost an amazing musician and a beautiful soul. Thank you, John, for sharing your music and humor with me and countless others. My sincere sympathies to Sharon and Hannah, to John's brother and mom, and to all of his friends and colleagues. God bless you all.
-- Julie Sorcek, Bethel, Connecticut

April 09, 2012
John was a generous and knowledgeable man, and he will be missed. Condolences to his family. His legacy will live on through his students and his body of work.
-- Mark Robertson-Tessi, Tampa, Florida

April 09, 2012
John's contributions to the string music world were many and his influence vast. He is already greatly missed. My condolences to all who knew him.
-- Tripp Johnson, Richmond, Virginia

April 09, 2012
I met John after a performance in Philadelphia with the Wayfaring strangers and continued to communicate with him online….a warm and generous man with both his knowledge and his wit.
He will be sorely missed by many.
thanks John, We'll all stay tuned and ready.
-- Joe Adams, Alameda, California

April 09, 2012
John is the most inspiring teacher, mentor, and musician that I have ever had the pleasure of knowing. He will be sorely missed by myself and so many others. I send my deepest condolences to Sharon, Hannah, and all those close to him.
-- Hayes Griffin, Boston, Massachusetts

April 09, 2012
I never met John but, like others, felt like I knew him a bit through his music and watching some of his performances at Berklee on youtube and his regular informative, witty, and highly intelligent postings over on Mandolincafe. There's a long thread on the site of many mandolin players and other musicians expressing their condolences and sadness over John's passing. That thread can be found at this link: http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/showthread.php?84320 He obviously made a huge positive impacts on many peoples lives. My condolences to his family and friends.
-- Rob Fowler, McKinleyville, California

April 08, 2012
John's soul was as musical as the notes he played. An all-too-short life lived fully and beautifully.
-- Marty Cutler, Closter, New Jersey

April 08, 2012
Our tiny neighborhood in the musical community, mandolin players and enthusiasts, are saddened by the loss of a teacher, mentor, and inspiration. John you are respected and admired and will be missed.
-- Jeff, New York

April 08, 2012
Wow... tough news for us celtic mando players. I had done a good few Skype lessons with John that ended months ago with him imploring me to work on the DUDDUD pattern for jig picking... done with a smile always. A great hearted fellow. ... even to this Canadian that only met him on a screen. May he rest in peace.
-- J Haggarty, Thunder Bay, Ontario

April 08, 2012
John graced at least two of my albums. Every moment around him exponentially improved my musicality. My heart is broken with his passing, my life is the better for his having been here.
Thanks John
Peace to his family, and ours..
-- vance gilbert, Arlington, Massachusetts

April 08, 2012
John's wisdom and wit will be missed by those of us in mandolin community. My thoughts and prayers are with his family and friends.
-- Mike Edgerton, Howell, New Jersey

April 08, 2012
John loved music and teaching and it showed in the way he interacted with the members of the forum at the Mandolin Cafe. He gave me the signature line I use on two music forums -
"Theory only seems like rocket science when you don't know it. Once you understand it, it's more like plumbing!"
Rest in Peace, Professor.
-- Jim Broyles, Plymouth Meeting, Pennsylvania

April 08, 2012
Heartfelt condolences to his family and may God welcome him with open arms. 
-- Greg Tsamouris, Houston, Texas 

April 08, 2012
The world of music has lost a treasure: a much-beloved, admired, and respected man. Heartfelt condolences to his precious family and his many, many friends.
-- John McCoy, Chicago, Illinois

April 08, 2012
You will be missed by many, but your music lives on.
-- music lover

----------

greg_tsam, 

Leigh Coates, 

Mike Scott, 

Randi Gormley, 

Steve-o

----------

